#ubuntu-sv 2011-03-10
<Manuchavez> hola pueden ayudarde tengo el ubuntu 10.04 y no me carga el sistema por que tengo el siguiente error
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/dev on/root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/sys on/root/sys failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> mount: mounting/proc on/root/proc failed: no such file or directory
<Manuchavez> ???????????????
#ubuntu-sv 2013-03-06
<sancas> os[Linux 3.5.0-25-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "quantal" 12.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 78.2% free] disk[Total: 36.5GB, 28.1% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: USB-Audio - USB2.0_Camera2: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
